# iOS 5



## Go The Power

Apple has showed some of the new features in iOS 5:

Hompage for iOS5
Features

Here is a video with Greg Joswiak:

Apple - iOS 5 - See the top new features in action.

The features look a lot better than the standard current features of the iOS 4.

iOS 5 will be supported on:

iPhone 3G3 abd iPhone 4 
iPod 3rd & 4th generation 
iPad and iPad2

I am looking forward to when the update is available. There is still no official date yet.


----------



## Old Rich

Is this "Lion"?


----------



## SenseiPhone

Let me correct the supported devices:



> iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4
> iPod 3rd & 4th generation
> iPad and iPad2


----------



## t_nash

It is really a very good news that iOS 5 will work with iPhone 4 and 3GS (the latter is a surprise), iPad and iPad 2, and the iPod touch 3rd and 4th gen.


----------



## Go The Power

iOS 5 will be available from the 12 of october.


----------



## Go The Power

iOS 5 will be available very soon. Make sure you ready for it by installing iTunes 10.5.

Either open *iTunes* => Click on *Help* => check for updates => Follow the prompts to download and install.

Or it can be downloaded here:

iTunes 10.5

Also remember to back up your iDevice, encase something goes wrong and you have a back up of all your apps and data.


----------



## Go The Power

iOS 5 is available to update.


----------



## adhunt99

Hi - the TSF app has a bug in ios5 for me. Every time I try to open a thread it crashes. Is this a known bug?


----------



## Go The Power

I am having the same issue when opening up a thread that is in subscribed threads.


----------



## adhunt99

Fixed with the app update today!


----------



## alberttweskers

iOS 5 untethered jailreak will also be available by this moth also its a good news


----------



## hanpro vina

Thanks for sharing, I will update my phone


----------



## Harry John

It is a really good upgrade, over 200 new features as Apple says. Notification Center and iMessage are awesome, plus other new apps and features.


----------



## Wcsur

I keep getting safari can not open the page because it can't establish a secure connection. This started when I updated to iOS 5. Didn't have problem with ios 4. Any ideals, is it the new iOS or safari? This is on both my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## CriticalPoint

Wcsur said:


> I keep getting safari can not open the page because it can't establish a secure connection. This started when I updated to iOS 5. Didn't have problem with ios 4. Any ideals, is it the new iOS or safari? This is on both my iPhone and iPad.


Not for me, as I use Atomix Browser, but check this link out buddy!

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3397586?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Hama.

iOS 5 is available to update...


----------



## adamsmith0123

Untethered ios 6.1 jailbreak is already out, a lot of people are going crazy about it, even me. I just recently jailbreak my phone and its great! Easy and simple steps for the jailbreak.


----------

